# No Service



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

So, I was on a trip this weekends, and on the way back today we went through the country. My phone had a pop up that wanted to know if I wanted to allow roaming, and I hit for this trip because to my understanding Verizon doesn't charge for Domestic Roaming. About 1 hour after it started roaming, I lost service and couldn't get it back now matter what I did. Around an hour and half later I started to get service back and then it would honour again, and I finally got it steady. Has this happened to anyone, and is there anything I should do to avoid this in the future or was this a weird thing, and my mom had service and data on her RAZR.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Best answer I can give you?

She has a Motorola.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Best answer I can give you?
> 
> She has a Motorola.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


But even when I was in a area I known has good service I couldn't get anything, Jacksonville has good service and 4G I believe... I've drove that before and never lost service... it was just weird

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

You own a Samsung, my man









Never going to beat a Moto on service, in my opinion.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> You own a Samsung, my man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

